# Really stupid sh!t



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Everyone must know of stupid sh!t that goes on where they live, be it city councils, school boards libraries etc. 

I noticed one day while picking my girls up from school, all the school buses lined up out front with the students boarding them. As I was leaving the parking lot, one of the buses pulled out drive 20 feet and put on the flashing lights. The door opened and a kid got off and walked across the street.

I couldn't believe this, the kid lived right across the street from the school and takes the bus!!! My daughter says the kid is in her class and actually catches the bus to school too!!! 
Funny thing is the kid's mother will walk to the edge of the street and wait for him to get off the bus!!! 

I thought to myself, "you lazy b!tch!!!" You can't walk across the street to get your child from the school?? No wonder my taxes are so fvcking high!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the laws in your area. Are children required to take the bus?


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe the kid has a form of Autism and needs his schedule to be a certain way?

But at my daughter's school, the baseball team runs laps around the drop off parking lot every morning. And afternoon. The traffic outside is absolutely horrible because it's just a few cars getting in at a time after this hoard of kids crosses the gate. I brought it up at a parent teacher meeting but apparently it's not an issue. Why can't they run around the football field? "Oh, the footballers do laps on the football field." Well why can't they run at the park across the street? "Because it's not school property! It's unsafe!"

Yeah, because running around the parking lot at the most active hours is super safe. Who knows how long it's going to be before a parent goes postal and runs them all down? (or a student, my daughter tells me to "just go through them" every morning and I don't think she'd hesitate to if she were driving).

It's so stupid! Why can't they do this at lunch! Or, even better, why do they have to do it so much at all! How much training does one high school baseball team need!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

We live about mile from school and they used have a school bus route through our neighborhood but because of budget cuts the kids have to live least two miles away.


----------



## Basic"FairyDust"Love (Nov 19, 2014)

You don't know if your particular tax dollars are going to pay for that specific bus. Even if so that bus probably also picks up and drops off kids that live farther away. Just be happy the kid gets home safely.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The feds will pay 70% of transport costs BUT they can't get that 70% if they don't make kids who live within 1/2 mile walk.

I wonder if they would get in trouble if you turned them in?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

thenub said:


> Everyone must know of stupid sh!t that goes on where they live, be it city councils, school boards libraries etc.
> 
> I noticed one day while picking my girls up from school, all the school buses lined up out front with the students boarding them. As I was leaving the parking lot, one of the buses pulled out drive 20 feet and put on the flashing lights. The door opened and a kid got off and walked across the street.
> 
> ...


erm.why is this is your business?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Your own description provides the explanation--someone has decided that it is too hazardous for folks to routinely cross the street right there. And the fact that his mother is there tells me the child is too young and/or disabled in some way, so his safety is a big issue.

People exhibit road-rage all the time, and gunning past a school bus or through a school area b/c of the frustration of the traffic is not all that uncommon. Of course, the drivers doing that are being totally irrational--they want the entire system to change so they can leave from work when they want to, and drive the route they want to, rather than find a different way to avoid the frustration.

Your own diatribe is an exercise in irrational thinking. The bus is going by the house ANYWAY, so no additional tax dollars are needed to support this child's transportation. Trust me, school districts are fanatical about these kinds of things, and most kids have to walk within one or even 2 miles. There is a special reason for this bus stop; be grateful they didn't have to hire a guard for just one kid.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

The kid is in the 5th grade with my daughter. There is also a crossing guard. The school board was going to refuse my daughters as they were just slightly under the 1.5km limit. 
I just thought it's kind of ridiculous to get on a bus, drive 20' and get off the bus when there is a crossing guard.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

homerjay said:


> erm.why is this is your business?


Erm....because if you're a tax payer you're paying for this


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

thenub said:


> The kid is in the 5th grade with my daughter. There is also a crossing guard. The school board was going to refuse my daughters as they were just slightly under the 1.5km limit.
> I just thought it's kind of ridiculous to get on a bus, drive 20' and get off the bus when there is a crossing guard.


May I ask what state. I wonder if they have a school policy or law regarding them having to ride the bus. Here you can't ride the bus unless you live more than I think it's a mile away. Even then the parents have to pay for their kids to subsidize riding the bus which is fair.

It's because of this kinda waste that people see that evey time they, the school districts ask for money, they are voted down.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I live in Ontario. I call the current batch of kids(mine included) the bobble wrap generation. Seems they can't do anything these days for their parents fear of them getting hurt.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Erm....because if you're a tax payer you're paying for this


I do, and it wouldn't bother me either way...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

homerjay said:


> I do, and it wouldn't bother me either way...


Then that's your opinion on it. I also pay taxes and watching a bus cross the street when other options are available would also prompt me to ask why. Especially since the districts here are notorious for misusing money


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

thenub said:


> I live in Ontario. I call the current batch of kids(mine included) the bobble wrap generation. Seems they can't do anything these days for their parents fear of them getting hurt.


No different in USA I can assure you. To be fair some of this isn't the fault of parents but rather the media. They spin everything so much you get the feeling that everyone is a rapist, murder, pedophile out to get your kids.


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

Where in Ontario are you? Pm me and I may be able to give insight.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In our local school district they demolished an old elementary and build another one next to an existing one and now they bus students for 20 min.

The middle school has been gerrymandered to the point that people living across from it don't go there. 

That's how it is.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I live in an African country...one of the more stable ones that aspires to 'western' levels of efficiency.

Yestarday afternoon I had to go into a branch of a well known international bank to pay my credit card bill. As I was paying in cash I had to go to a teller.
I entered, took a numbered ticket which showed the time of issue; 1440hrs. 
I got served at 1519hrs.

I complained to the branch manager who simply couldn't see the issue....He didn't think there was anything wrong atall in keeping a customer waiting 39 minutes.
'The afternoons are very busy...we have seen the trend'...so why, then, are only 6 of your 13 teller 'stations' open? Duh.

This is not a 'local' bank but an international one with branches all over the world, including the USA and Canada!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Calling a pass play on the 2nd down with one yard to touchdown and one time out left with 30 seconds on the clock when you have the most devastating yard rusher in the known universe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Over 500 vehicles dropping off kids at our elementary school daily because riding the bus is so uncool. Same school district demolishing homes to get more parking for high school students, because riding the buss is so uncool.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> Over 500 vehicles dropping off kids at our elementary school daily because riding the bus is so uncool. Same school district demolishing homes to get more parking for high school students, because riding the buss is so uncool.


Yeah but...
riding the bus is uncool! LOL! &#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> No different in USA I can assure you. To be fair some of this isn't the fault of parents but rather the media. They spin everything so much you get the feeling that everyone is a rapist, murder, pedophile out to get your kids.


An attitude not helped by every Tom, ****, and Harry deriding everything he sees in society for which he has the utmost disdain while lacking even a fundamental understanding of the issue.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Calling a pass play on the 2nd down with one yard to touchdown and one time out left with 30 seconds on the clock when you have the most devastating yard rusher in the known universe!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let the folks at fivethirtyeight.com enlighten you. 

A Head Coach Botched The End Of The Super Bowl, And It Wasn’t Pete Carroll | FiveThirtyEight


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Let the folks at fivethirtyeight.com enlighten you.
> 
> A Head Coach Botched The End Of The Super Bowl, And It Wasn’t Pete Carroll | FiveThirtyEight


Not enlightened. My pov stands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Wolf1974 said:


> Then that's your opinion on it. I also pay taxes and watching a bus cross the street when other options are available would also prompt me to ask why. Especially since the districts here are notorious for misusing money


I would submit that it's none of your business why.

Just because you pay taxes doesn't mean you have to know other peoples business. How do you know there isn't a very good reason the child shouldn't be taking the bus?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Not enlightened. My pov stands.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess that can happen when you know more than the folks who study this stuff for a living.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I guess that can happen when you know more than the folks who study this stuff for a living.


They can look at it just like me. That is all they can do just like me. I understand math well and understand their breakdown well and still do not agree that that pass at that point was the correct call.

With enough over analyzing they could probably come to the conclusion that you are actually a female dwarf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cletus said:


> Let the folks at fivethirtyeight.com enlighten you.
> 
> A Head Coach Botched The End Of The Super Bowl, And It Wasnâ€™t Pete Carroll | FiveThirtyEight


Its not so much that they threw a pass, its that they threw THAT pass. A dink pass in traffic??? If they wanted to run time off the clock and not "waste" a running play the call was a roll out (possibly play action) with Wilson intentionally over throwing the ball into the corner of the end zone.

Also, the OC, Darrell Bevell made the play call.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

In the really stupid sh!t category...

Our mayor was charged with a few different things after he voted for a resolution that, it turned out, greatly benefited his consulting company. He promptly hired the most expensive lawyer he could find and after a few yrs of litigation, a judge believed his story that the mayor didn't really know what resolution he was voting on when he voted. (This after the resolution was discussed and debated for an hr prior to the vote) Now, per state law, the city is on the hook for $3 million in legal fees to our wonderful former mayor's attorney.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Calling a pass play on the 2nd down with one yard to touchdown and one time out left with 30 seconds on the clock when you have the most devastating yard rusher in the known universe!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agreed


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

around my area it seems all the parents or kids drive, there is generally 12 or so bus that have 15 kids or less on them.
They could go with short busses for that or a 15 person van at least those have seat belts.

the air quality is getting so bad in front of the schools they implemented a no idle rule; on the cold days and hot days the rule is ignored.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

sinnister said:


> I would submit that it's none of your business why.
> 
> Just because you pay taxes doesn't mean you have to know other peoples business. How do you know there isn't a very good reason the child shouldn't be taking the bus?


If my money is being spent on it is my business. I can't opt out of paying for the school districts even if I don't have kids in the system anymore than I can opt out of paying for the library distinct I never use.

Do I need all the particulars...... nope but if the bus is carrying a kid across the street when other options are available I do get to know why. They don't want to explain then fine by me stop taking my money. When you deal with government waste the only way to get things changed is to question. If it's not waste then so be it. But I have no choice to pay so I want my government agencies transparent and accountable


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Sinister: I don't know if there is a good reason or not. It just seemed strange the bus picks up a healthy kid(he's in my daughter's class) drives 20' and lest him off. To me that's like calling a cab to go to my neighbor's house across the street.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

thenub said:


> I live in Ontario. I call the current batch of kids(mine included) the bobble wrap generation. Seems they can't do anything these days for their parents fear of them getting hurt.


I'm in Ontario too, refuse to raise my kids anything less than self sufficient, adventurous, spirited people.

The schools don't like me, I refuse to let them baby my kids or coddle them too. Gone toe to toe with a few school board reps and teachers. I was raised a latch key kid, my kids are raised the same way as well as with natural consequences. Late for school and get a detention, well you were late for school can't belly ache if you were irresponsible can you.

All of then know how to cook, do laundry, work for what they want and they all have certain freedoms as long as it is age appropriate, does not risk health and safety and they all know how to get home from anywhere in our small bush town.

They are all bush babies (3 to 5 months out in the bush in the summers bush camping and survival camping). There isn't anything my kids won't try (within reason) or do at least once. I encourage their creativity and them striving for anything and everything.

Most of all, they definitely know respect is earned not a right. No bubble wrap kids here. Want to know what gets to me, my sister is the complete (annoyingly so) opposite of me...drives me crazy.

The school system drives me crazy too, they perpetuate this self entitled, there there freaking attitude that produces these bubble wrap kids (love that term, perfect descriptive).

Essentially, you are right, the majority of this new generation are bubble wrapped. It is disheartening and discouraging.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm the same way with my girls. My youngest was riding her own quad at 7yrs old. At 4years she liked to walk on the top of a 6' fence. I always warn them of potential consequences if they don't want to listen. 
My older sister was the same way, she forced the school to hold her son back from passing grade 5. She told the school board and the school principal, he cannot read, he is not moving to grade 6 until he can. This BS of no child left behind is going to bite this upcoming generation in the a$$. All the smart students will realize,"why should I put any effort into my school work? The kid that never does any homework or never hands in any assignments is going to pass right along with me".
No point in really trying. 
When I help my youngest do homework, I'm appalled at her lack of spelling skills. They just don't seem to want to correct them for fear of hurting their feelings. 
My youngest couldn't even look at a clock and tell me the time. I spent a few days teaching her that.
I actually send letters back that have come from the school where I have corrected spelling and grammar errors. Hell, I even did that with a waiver from our local university, how sad is that? 

I would hate to be the person that has to go through and read resumes from the students coming out of school these days. I don't think I could find a big enough garbage can.

I find it sad that kids need a calculator for the simplest math problems. I've been teaching my oldest daughter how to do long division. Something she hasn't learned in school (8th grade). She told us they are being taught(according to the teacher)at grade 5 level English. 

It seems all students are entitled to make it through school. They just don't seem to have to earn it anymore.
Rant over


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I always figured Long division was just a time filler for elementary teachers because there was no new math to learn until algebra. Similar to the dream image collage my son was assigned last weekend in Jr English.


----------

